# reining mane and maintenance



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

*reining mane and maintenance- how to?*

I have a 6 month old filly that I hope will be my reining horse. She's got the conformation and the brain to do it,just have to wait till she's older and can ride. My question is how do the top reiners get those looonnnngggg gorgeous manes? What kind of upkeep does it take? And how do you protect it? Do you keep it in a mane sock...like a tail bag? Full hood all the time? Braid...or will that pull out the hair too much? I had a horse with a long mane before but he grew it effortlessly. Suggestions or ideas? Thanks!- remember my little peanut is only 6 months old and it is getting cold so bathing every week is probably out of the question till it warms up.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

First, genetics. 










I just had to post a picture of Finest China Rose because I am in love with his mane.

Now, I've had my fair share of reiner manes. Selena's was LONG like that when I first got her, but she managed to tear it all out within on day of being in the pasture. Briefly. I hate it so much.

Anyway. :rofl:

What I do is I will use a lot of leave in conditioner (The human kind, Frizz-Ease, same stuff I use on my own hair) and spray it down with it every three days or so. I braid it in thick braids after the spray and then sleazy/hood the horse in a stall. Every three days the braids come out, and they get combed through (gently, don't tear it) or alternatively hand-picked through. They make mane socks, but on some horses they don't stay in so well. Depends on the texture. Coarser hair tends to take it better.

Some reiners however just dont' get those long manes. It's just become something flashy for the show ring because a lot of the big name studs have those long manes.

McQuay Stables-Home of Hollywood Dun It

Wimpys Little Step Quarter Horse

McQuay Stables: Smart And Shiney

Some of those without the "wow" manes.

http://www.mcquaystables.com/wp/breeding/colonels-smoking-gun/

http://www.mcquaystables.com/wp/breeding/dun-gotta-gun-2/

Gunner sired Dun Gotta Gun...a lot of the gunners don't have long manes unless they are crossed with others, not to say they don't have amazing reining talent.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you! She's out of a smart chic olena mare. So i hope she got the long mane gene! Unfortunately I don't have access to stalls at this time and i don't like to stall for long periods. Just my preference  she has a Lean to and a small paddock. She had a Baby mane now so its kind of wild now. Any suggestions on up keep right now? Thank you for your info!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, for now, there is only so much you can do. Keep in mind that those, along with many reiners who are show horses, do not go out. My horse was in training all last winter for 8 months at a reining barn. His tail and mane are really fabulous! but, in the real world, if you want them to be horses.....stuff happens. 

That said, my reining trainer uses a spray on conditioner every single time a mane of tail is brushed-I will have to go look for it. It is a peachy color, and you mix it with water and spray it on prior to ever brushing it. Works great, and is silicone free. I also bag tail in the winter....or braid and wrap it (below the bone, of course.) 

THe trainer had a couple of these ("barbie" horses as I call them.....) The mane was braided most of the time. Definitely high maintenance.

Just curious-at 6 months old-how do you know she has the "brain to do it"? Unless she is bred to the nines-then the odds are with you.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

She is the first foal I've raised and i took a very long time and countless miles looking at sire and dam and researching lines and personalities. She is bred to the nines. As she will be my first "real" reining horse I know she's not Spooks Gotta Gun or some other derby or world champion prospect. I just want to do low level shows shows for now and go from there. From working with her got the past few months things come very easily for her training has been a breeze and she is so willing to do anything and everything. Honestly she is a better horse at 6 months old than my last gelding was and I had him for 10 years. I also said ill have to wait to see when she's old enough to ride to be sure but judging by how she is now I have high hopes for her. I also know that when she gets into reining training she will be in a stall 24/7 (most likely) but for now I want her to be a horse ...with a long mane 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Hair Moisturizer - Shine & Condition from SmartPak Equine

This is the stuff my trainer and I use. LOVE it. Works really well, and not expensive. You can find it cheaper than this, but I wanted you to be able to see what the bottle looks like.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

